# Carpet over Particle board



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

ford2fast9 said:


> Well wife picked out the carpet from home depot and the martha stewart comes with the 37 dollar install. So great... i pull out old carpet and realize that it has 5/8ish particle board for underlayment and about 3/8 plywood for sublfoor. Its a frog that hasn't been missed with in a long time... but the particle board looks in good condition. Reading the home depot contract seems they will not put any flooring on top of particle board. So should i A) remove and replace with T&G osb board or B) find someone else to install it?
> 
> 
> this is for a 15x14ft room so prob about 75 + screws and glue for the new T&G but already spending more than i wanted to with the carpet and built ins and window unit.
> ...


I found 1/8' masonite at HD down here $9 per sheet. Thin luan comes to mind as well. See if they'll install over one of those. Lot easier than tearin' out and replacing. 'round here the jack legs'll install over anything, including old carpet. Cheap too, but you get what you pay for


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Particle board used to be the norm in the way back days. There are other things that are less prone to deterioration, but if it is sound, not crumbling, no reason not to reuse it.


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

Just Bill said:


> Particle board used to be the norm in the way back days. There are other things that are less prone to deterioration, but if it is sound, not crumbling, no reason not to reuse it.


+1. If the installers are worried about the tack strips staying in place, a little construction adhesive will solve the problem.


----------

